# All Aboard: Abandoned train carriages in Norfolk.



## darbians (Mar 18, 2017)

So there is a number of train carriages hidden away in Norfolk. Some of them are not accessible, however it is well worth a visit with a few first class carriages, a second class carriage and a rather cool stoneblower (not actually in the video). It certainly brings back some childhood memories visiting these carriages.



Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed.​


----------



## Conrad (Mar 18, 2017)

Another quality video. That's some smooth camera movement.


----------



## darbians (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot. Got to keep it smooth.


----------



## Darkalien (Mar 20, 2017)

Brilliant video, lads good work


----------



## darbians (Mar 21, 2017)

Just one guy. Thanks a lot.


----------



## FreddieValentine (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice! Out of interest, are you using a panoramic timelapse mount for the rotating shots and a dolly for the panning/slide shots?


----------



## darbians (Mar 22, 2017)

FreddieValentine said:


> Nice! Out of interest, are you using a panoramic timelapse mount for the rotating shots and a dolly for the panning/slide shots?


Thanks a lot. 
The panning thing is a cheap clockwork one. No good for long exposures. The slide shots are with a slider.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice work...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

I just think I broke my jaw, it hit the floor with a proper crack, my tongue lolled out and got covered in carpet fluff

This is an amazing film, I'm not blowing smoke up your arse dude I'm just sayin how it is!

Fantastic start!!! Has that got a technical name for that mental seating arrangement type of movement, you know, like a time lapse kinda style?? I love it!!! The smooth transitions, did you use a dolly? Great choice in music too, really complements the film, not overpowering...you have a real talent for film making


----------



## darbians (Mar 31, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I just think I broke my jaw, it hit the floor with a proper crack, my tongue lolled out and got covered in carpet fluff
> 
> This is an amazing film, I'm not blowing smoke up your arse dude I'm just sayin how it is!
> 
> Fantastic start!!! Has that got a technical name for that mental seating arrangement type of movement, you know, like a time lapse kinda style?? I love it!!! The smooth transitions, did you use a dolly? Great choice in music too, really complements the film, not overpowering...you have a real talent for film making



Thanks so much. That's great to hear. I used a slider for the movement. 
I guess the beginning is could be called stop motion, but basically Yeah it's a timelapse. The moment I heard the intro to the music I new it would fit so well.


----------

